# Boiron Quietude??



## rbeaufoy (May 25, 2005)

Has anyone tried this with their dc's? If so...any improvement? I'm considering it....mostly because I've run out of other ideas and haven't slept in a loooong time (my ds is 16 mths, btw)

PLEASE let me know if this has worked for you (or not)!!

Thanks mamas







R


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm not sure what it is - but I know I've heard of it. Is it herbal? Something to help sleep? I don't think I'd give a child anything to make them sleep - but that's just me. It would make me nervous.

Also, I'm sure it's not indicated for kids under 6 - I'd do some research first.

My kids didn't really sleep well until they were about 2 - I remember the misery of those sleepless nights. Good luck!


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

Robyn,

I haven't tried the Quietude, but have had great success with the Boiron Chamomilla - we use it when dd's teething get's *nasty*, and it seems to really help her to relax and get some rest. (Oh, and I love their cold remedy too)

What's in the Quietude? I haven't seen it locally here (Ont)....

Good luck mama - I hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

'k - just checked, and they don't recommend this for children under 12 years.....I would be really tempted to try the Chamomile first, IMO....the Quietude formula seems to be a pretty potent homeopathic remedy.


----------



## rbeaufoy (May 25, 2005)

We've tried the Chamillia (or however that's spelled :LOL ) for teething. It doesn't work for us (I'm a big fan of homeopathics personally, but they seem to have NO effect what so ever on ds, strangely enough) This is beyond a teething issue though....Many weeks ago ds went ABRUPTLY (like, from one night to the next, and there's been no going back!) from sleeping through the night to waking several times a night. We went through the checklist of usual culprits, even went to the ped. to eliminate any medical possibilities...no luck so far figuring it out. What I'm seeing is that he can't stay in a deep sleep state anymore....so every 1.5-2 hours he's up and needs patting or bouncing back down to sleep. I realize it may be developmental (busy, growing toddler!).....and we may just have to ride this one out! I didn't know the Quietude was for 12 and older.....that's why I cam here with my question first









Anybody have suggestions for safe calming solutions (herbal, homeopathic, etc) for younger kids?


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry that the quitetude is for 12 and over. That surprises me because homeopathics are usually considered to be so safe that even a whole bottle isnt toxic. . BUt I suppose it depends on the strength and the ingredients.
I also have had excellent luck with Borion. I am thrilled with their homeopathic remedies.
You dont say how your child reacts when they wake up.
Hylands has a homeopathic calming tablet for toddlers. I dont know wht it is called. But a friend loves it.
Keep looking, there are so many remedies out there, they have got to haev something to help with this.
Joline


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

I have a bottle and am looking at it right now...its says *12 months and older*.

I tried for a whopping 2 days in the spring when my son was 13 months or so and stopped using it as I thought the amount of sugar would be too much for him to handle ..have you tasted it? Maybe now that Grandmere has got a hold of him some days abnd he has been exposed to sugar he would be better able to handle it.
And it just seemed to make him more agitated rather then calm him...but this just may be a reaction of my son as I noticed that homeopathic treatments tend to make him worse before he gets better... I only recently discovered this.
Teething tea the first couple of days we used it gave him the same reaction more agitation but months later when I went back to try it again it was fine.

That being said maybe I should give it another shot as the pastry month has been hell in regard to his sleeping which had been going along great.

It also says you can only give over the course of 10 days..

We are in the process of seeking treatment for our son with a Homeopath or ND for a few matters one of which is is restless sleeping rather then continue to buy products that may or may not work for our son. Something to keep in mind.

Here is a link that might help you find one in your area...my Mother just sent it too me as I wasn't sure if I could get our son to one before I left in two weeks to visit my parents in Lunenburg Co. So we thought I might take him to one in N.S.We found one that does house calls now to see if our insurance covers her assc.

http://www.hol-health.ca/directory/directory2.html#new/

http://www.nupath.org/directorycode.html#902


----------



## jcmama (Aug 7, 2005)

I have used both Quietude (available in ON) and Serenol. Both helped some I think, How do you really know if it is helping of if child is finaaly figuring it all out. I really liked the NO CRY SLEEP SOLUTION. Basically life is a very strong routine (can't remember author), well at least bed time. I think that is what really worked.
I use homeopathics all the time.


----------

